# Tensegrity Back in Style



## CalgaryPT (Jul 13, 2020)

These tensegrity projects are back in vogue. I'd like to make one as it's always looked like fun, but I simply have no place for it. This guy gives away his plans for free. Maybe someday...


----------



## Tom O (Jul 13, 2020)

Thought it was Tegrety farm at first glance.


----------



## kylemp (Jul 13, 2020)

That's quite a cool design!


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 13, 2020)

Very neat video!


----------

